# information needed - northumberland cottage



## Bluedragon (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone, ive found a small cottage, of wooden construction near Longframlington in Northumberland, it appears to be named Woodbine Cottage and was abandoned some time in the mid-late 80's im going back later on to take some snaps. i was wondering if anyone knows of this place or of its history? by the looks of it, it may have been a holiday home, its a bungalow with a tiny gally kitchen, a living room the size of the average bathroom, 1 bedroom and very very small bathroom. any history on this place would be much apreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 9, 2011)

Was this it by any chance?

http://www.northumbria-byways.com/viewitem.aspx?id=128

Edit - Ignore that, it's not wooden construction!


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, ive scoured the web and i found that one got excited but its thewrong one, this place is completely rotten! Its actually notfar from weldon bridge if anyone knows it?


----------



## krela (Oct 9, 2011)

This isn't really the place to ask. Any information people know is likely to already be on here if you search. =/


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 9, 2011)

krela said:


> This isn't really the place to ask. Any information people know is likely to already be on here if you search. =/



Unless somebody has been there, got the history and just not posted yet


----------



## krela (Oct 9, 2011)

My point is that this forum isn't about this kind of question.

If it was it would be full of questions mostly with very few answers, and very little content about what it's actually about. =/


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 9, 2011)

krela said:


> My point is that this forum isn't about this kind of question.
> 
> If it was it would be full of questions mostly with very few answers, and very little content about what it's actually about. =/



Sorry, I wasn't jumping at you or anything just thought that if it's derelict then somebody may have been there and no a little more about it and finding out history about derelict places is hard unless you already know about the place or if there's something online


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 9, 2011)

ive so far scoured 20 pages of google, my eyes are numb! i cant find anything about it! ive taken some pics today so i will upload as soon as i get the chance! Cheers anyway guys! if anyone does know about it, the pics may jog some memories!


----------



## the|td4 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> Hi Everyone, ive found a small cottage, of wooden construction near Longframlington in Northumberland, it appears to be named Woodbine Cottage and was abandoned some time in the mid-late 80's im going back later on to take some snaps. i was wondering if anyone knows of this place or of its history? by the looks of it, it may have been a holiday home, its a bungalow with a tiny gally kitchen, a living room the size of the average bathroom, 1 bedroom and very very small bathroom. any history on this place would be much apreciated, thanks in advance.



Been there, it's a nice little nook but that's all i can tell you about it tbh - there's something similar up past rothbury above the golf course.


----------



## Marikka (Oct 22, 2011)

*Woodbine Cottage*

If this is the cottage halfway down the bank on the east side of the road, in the 1960s/70s when my father worked on the Highways and built the new road, the cottage was owned by a gentleman who used the cottage as a fishing retreat. He fished in the river near The Angler's Arms.

You may get more information from the owner of Weldon Gun Room as we believe they may have owned part of the river where the gentleman fished.

Hope this is of some help


----------

